# Do you think we will ever eat each other?



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes, I know that's quite perverted but it got me thinking.

I was reading an old posts about whether domestic cats should be on our menu. 7000 people have looked at this thread which to me really shows me that are greatest fears are the end as we no it.

What will be the last thing eated and I'm pretty sure coffee will be the last thing drunk.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prions sound pretty bad to me... I think I'll abstain from the human.

Pass the dog, though!


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I will survive.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Soylent Green??


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Maybe more in every bite


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is likely the dream of some twisted elites to have not only slaves, but edible slaves in the event of disaster.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

When the last morsel of food is gone...? Different people will do different things, but it is a sign of the end.

When there is nothing else left it indicates that there is no rescue in sight, there are no crops, no game
anywhere to be had, no amount of scavenging is productive...SOME people may drop to that level. But they
are probably not long for this world. A cannibal, in the USA, would know that he/she has become one of 
the most detested of all organisms. I would think that given a choice they would eat ANYTHING else, but
sadly, there ISN"T anything else. 

Cannibals, if and when they are discovered, will not be tolerated by others...at least that's what I think.

Cannibalism is the "END GAME". Many would rather die than resort to it...I am among that group.

Grim


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If cannibalism is all that is left then there really is nothing left. I will pass.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe run a couple mooselims through a hog then eat the bacon.


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

I think there are some sick people who would use a SHTF scenario as an excuse to do it, but I agree with Grim, I don't think they will last long.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You know, instead of cannibalism, you could just break down the body into fertilizer for your garden! Tada!


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> You know, instead of cannibalism, you could just break down the body into fertilizer for your garden! Tada!


well played


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Grim Reality said:


> When the last morsel of food is gone...? Different people will do different things, but it is a sign of the end.
> 
> When there is nothing else left it indicates that there is no rescue in sight, there are no crops, no game
> anywhere to be had, no amount of scavenging is productive...SOME people may drop to that level. But they
> ...


Indeed, if the only thing to eat was other humans... we are dead anyways.. I will skip it, My Life is NOT so valuable to me that i would do that


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Why is there no food in your scenario? A lot of us have seeds and knowledge to store them.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I would shoot them,, as fast as I would shoot someone trying to steal something from me,, when SHTF .


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Cannibalism is one of the reasons I will reserve that one last cartridge. Not for them, for me.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

If you are down to eating people, there is nothing left worth living for anyways.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Chipper said:


> Maybe run a couple mooselims through a hog then eat the bacon.


Winner winner! Chicken dinner!!! That's some outside the box thinkin' right there boys and girls! I think we have our solution!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

History has show that cannibalism has occurred throughout the world at times.
In Africa, it has been an on going thing without cessation by the monkeyglands occupying the continent, tribal butchery. 
In the south Pacific islands the aborigines have practiced it for all recorded history, culminating with great feasts of jap prisoners they held,
after the Aussies and Americans beat the shit out of the japs moving over the Owen Stanley mountains and up through Buna, Gona and Cape Salamanda.
The allies left the nips with the natives to take care of, revenge for what the nips did to the natives.. 
Even today the natives of New Guinea and Papua suffer from the equivalent of "mad cow disease" from practicing it.
The Russians ate thousands of their own dead during the war with the Germans during the winter siege of Stalingrad.
Every draft animal was butchered and all edibles consume of them.
They even scraped the potato starch off the wallpaper to eat, even bread made from 50% sawdust was common also.
The Russians starved by the thousands until lake Ladoga froze over and the army was able to transport troops and much needed food over the ice bound lake.
Those same condition could happen here, no one can really say what will happen on our streets if they devolve into the same conditions.
You can smugly say you will not stoop that low, hunger will drive you mad enough to do unspeakable things you would never normally do, and would be revolted by.

Don't count anything out at this time.

What if you have kids who are starving and dying for lack of food, will you let them pass?
In the end we will all come out a lot insaner to some degree or another from what we will have lived through before it started or dead.


----------



## coates776 (Sep 4, 2015)

With the pig thing, you have been watching deadwood!


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> What if you have kids who are starving and dying for lack of food, will you let them pass?


Again if it is so bad that you have to eat a person, honestly - how long do you think you will live... think about it... if there is no fruit, vegetables, wild animals, etc.. and the only thing left to eat is people... we as a planet are done for.... so NO, no eating the skinny half starved neighbor


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> Again if it is so bad that you have to eat a person, honestly - how long do you think you will live... think about it... if there is no fruit, vegetables, wild animals, etc.. and the only thing left to eat is people... we as a planet are done for.... so NO, no eating the skinny half starved neighbor


Again, time and condition will tell on an individual basis.
Survival can mean many things to many people.

A father brings home a slab of meat saying it is from a dead horse, who would know?
My parents brought home horse meat during WW2 that I remember, and we ate it. no beef was available.
You cannot rule it out, way to many variables in our society, i remember one family eating rats.

Personally I don't think I could ever do it.
I know some ex SF guys that I think would eat anything.
I have seen them pick up road kill and eat it raw, GAG!


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

If life has brought me to the point of eating another human, I will pass - on. Save one last boolit for yourself.

1895gunner


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Some will. I won't. I'll eat bark and grass.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

good chance some of the ethnics would re-introduce cannibalism as part of their tribal rituals - actually nothing new - had a case back in the 1970s around Chicago - if you want to instill fear - that's one good way of doing it ....


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

"Even today the natives of New Guinea and Papua suffer from the equivalent of "mad cow disease" from practicing it". Actually, these tribes had been doing it all along. Eating some healthy Jap brains was probably beneficial. These folks ritualistically eat the brains of their deceased relatives, who are infected with this disease that mimics symptoms of schizophrenia...grad school was a long time ago, I can't remember the name of the disorder. But it is an organic brain disorder (OBD), not schizophrenia. To contrast, also in New Guinea (they're always in New Guinea, aren't they?) is the tribe known as The Thymus Thumpers of New Guinea. Every morning they get up and thump their thymus (or thymii, if in a group) which helps release happy hormones and keeps everyone on an even keel. Feeling stressed? Thump your thymus. Feeling guilty? Mea Culpa? Thump yer thymus.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

people already have, and I am sure they will again.
that's the laughing sickness stick, and it is from eating brains the last case was in the early 70's it since has been taboo do to the disease.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

coates776 said:


> Yes, I know that's quite perverted but it got me thinking.
> 
> I was reading an old posts about whether domestic cats should be on our menu. 7000 people have looked at this thread which to me really shows me that are greatest fears are the end as we no it.
> 
> What will be the last thing eated and I'm pretty sure coffee will be the last thing drunk.


I totally believe people will eat each other, I don't think most preppers will care.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, . . . all I can add is: "So many cats................so few recipes"

Cats, dogs, ground hogs, squirrels, . . . mebbe a possum, . . . but when it comes to the **** sapien, . . . nahhhhhhh.

Already been said, if we have nothing left to eat but each other, . . . we're done for anyway, . . . 

I'll go sit in the corner and spend my last few days protecting those around me from the cannibals, . . . and when I'm finally gone, . . . meh.........

May God bless, 
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> good chance some of the ethnics would re-introduce cannibalism as part of their tribal rituals - actually nothing new - had a case back in the 1970s around Chicago - if you want to instill fear - that's one good way of doing it ....


They could do it today, following their ancestral proclivity for dark meat, save the city some money from cleaning up after the shootings, a block party.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Stick said:


> "Even today the natives of New Guinea and Papua suffer from the equivalent of "mad cow disease" from practicing it". Actually, these tribes had been doing it all along. Eating some healthy Jap brains was probably beneficial. These folks ritualistically eat the brains of their deceased relatives, who are infected with this disease that mimics symptoms of schizophrenia...grad school was a long time ago, I can't remember the name of the disorder. But it is an organic brain disorder (OBD), not schizophrenia. To contrast, also in New Guinea (they're always in New Guinea, aren't they?) is the tribe known as The Thymus Thumpers of New Guinea. Every morning they get up and thump their thymus (or thymii, if in a group) which helps release happy hormones and keeps everyone on an even keel. Feeling stressed? Thump your thymus. Feeling guilty? Mea Culpa? Thump yer thymus.


variant Creutzfeldt-Jakob disease (vCJD)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Stick said:


> "Even today the natives of New Guinea and Papua suffer from the equivalent of "mad cow disease" from practicing it". Actually, these tribes had been doing it all along. Eating some healthy Jap brains was probably beneficial. These folks ritualistically eat the brains of their deceased relatives, who are infected with this disease that mimics symptoms of schizophrenia...grad school was a long time ago, I can't remember the name of the disorder. But it is an organic brain disorder (OBD), not schizophrenia. To contrast, also in New Guinea (they're always in New Guinea, aren't they?) is the tribe known as The Thymus Thumpers of New Guinea. Every morning they get up and thump their thymus (or thymii, if in a group) which helps release happy hormones and keeps everyone on an even keel. Feeling stressed? Thump your thymus. Feeling guilty? Mea Culpa? Thump yer thymus.


An odd genetic benefit has started to arise in that area due to this activity. Those that partake, but don't die, have been found to carry a ganetic variant that protects them from such diseases. Survival of the fittest, indeed. If the practice becomes more common, it will yield a race that is naturally resistant to these effects. That would take a while though, and a good number of generations. For that reason, I don't see cannibalism as any kind of long term solution. The food source would be exhausted at double the pace as some are eaten and others die from the diseases brought about from eating them. The resulting population would be very different from what we are now.

No thanks.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> They could do it today, following their ancestral proclivity for dark meat, save the city some money from cleaning up after the shootings, a block party.


de mau mau group .... mostly returned Vietnam War vets that weren't making it in the real world - got organized on one of the city colleges - used cannibalism as part of their killing ritual when possible ....


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Stick said:


> "Even today the natives of New Guinea and Papua suffer from the equivalent of "mad cow disease" from practicing it". Actually, these tribes had been doing it all along. Eating some healthy Jap brains was probably beneficial. These folks ritualistically eat the brains of their deceased relatives, who are infected with this disease that mimics symptoms of schizophrenia...grad school was a long time ago, I can't remember the name of the disorder. But it is an organic brain disorder (OBD), not schizophrenia. To contrast, also in New Guinea (they're always in New Guinea, aren't they?) is the tribe known as The Thymus Thumpers of New Guinea. Every morning they get up and thump their thymus (or thymii, if in a group) which helps release happy hormones and keeps everyone on an even keel. Feeling stressed? Thump your thymus. Feeling guilty? Mea Culpa? Thump yer thymus.


LOL I didn't know what Tyhmus was but a was guessing it had to do with the rear end so I googled it, disappointed it isn't what I thought lol. Hey it sounded reasonable, I mean these people eat people for goodness sakes.


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

If things get real bad I've had my eye on the waitress at the local coney island.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

fava beans and a nice chianti


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

coates776 said:


> Yes, I know that's quite perverted but it got me thinking.
> 
> I was reading an old posts about whether domestic cats should be on our menu. 7000 people have looked at this thread which to me really shows me that are greatest fears are the end as we no it.
> 
> What will be the last thing eated and I'm pretty sure coffee will be the last thing drunk.


It got 7000 views because it's a post about harvesting cats! I bet it would would only have a few hundred if it were about eating Brussel sprouts


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> fava beans and a nice chianti


Will Clarice be joining you at the table?


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Personally I'd rather eat my neighbors or some passer-by than my own dogs, someone else's dogs are fair game, would I resort to cannibalism before I resorted to bugs and rats ? Probably, but you know if me and my dogs survived the whole ordeal up until the very end where there was no foreseeable good, I would save one last round for myself and let the dogs get one good meal before they went out on their own, I'd leave the front door open and let them go. I really don't think under any possible circumstances I could ever eat my dogs, no matter how bleak or hopeless it seemed, even no matter how hopeful it seemed, I would rather not see the further come to fruition than eat my best friends and die anyways....


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Refer to "Hombre" (Paul Newman) about eating dog. Or perhaps: The day my dog was cooked for dinner - BBC News
In culinary terms, dog meat is normally blanched or soaked before cooking to dispel the earthier, heavier aspects of its flavour. It is then, typically, made into slow-cooked soups and stews seasoned with ginger, spring onion, rice wine and spices, although it may also be roasted, or served cold as an appetiser. The tender meat of puppies is favoured over that of older dogs.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I think in time of plenty, where there isn't a cultural habit of it, this will always remain a fringe idea. I can't imagine the United States suffering from food shortage in the near term. You know catastrophies can happen such as a grid down, yellowstone blow up, or nuclear waste context but that tends to be on the extreme. 

Bear in mind that in both Canada and the United Kingdom, eating human flesh is not illegal, of course murder is, and desecration, or violations of public decency are. As is likely known, people can donate their body to be eaten, so in that case it isn't technically cannibalism, but rather eating human flesh. Problems like Baribari can be avoided if a corpse is dissected first to insure that the disorder doesn't exist in the subject.

As can be seen there are some who would never eat human flesh. Perhaps this doesn't differ much from the guy who won't eat his brussel sprouts, or the teenage girl who won't eat beef.

This is something that I would have to wait and see what the situation was. It is not something I would really want hypothetically to comment on. Really it is just chemicals in a biological form. I think people who care about survival wouldn't have a problem eating volunteered flesh so that some people can survive a period where a food shortage exists.

The cannibal issue arrises when people hunt other humans for their flesh. I think that is morally a totally different ball game. I'd personally be very concerned if humans were being hunted as a food source by other humans.

Personally I don't see a moral issue with eating someone who volunteered to be sacrificed so that others can survive a food shortage. This isn't something to take lightly. 

I think there will be cannibals, as well as human flesh eaters in the event of an apocalyptic scenario where there is no available food or animal livestock. However I think this sort of situation would not be longterm, but will basically be mindful of those who want to survive and not letting an edible food source go to waste. 

If there is no food there is no society.

I highly doubt it will ever come to that. But if we are suppose to live and there is no victim in the process, who cares.


Its just a matter of that first bite and that first plate you are able to hold down. I don't think we will ever go there though. It remains a hypothetical context. I am more likely to win the lotto than eat someone's buttocks.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Hmmm.....

A nice tender thigh steak brazed and cooked in a white wine sauce with shallots, mushrooms and garlic. Accompanied by a fine Merlot. Yummm!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It has happened before, and in recent times, like the airplane crash in Peru in 1972. The people were starving and there were dead bodies around, so they ate them.

He told the Sun: 'It was repugnant. Through the eyes of our civilised society it was a disgusting decision. My dignity was on the floor having to grab a piece of my dead friend and eat it in order to survive.'But then I thought of my mother and wanted to do my best to get back to see her. I swallowed a piece and it was a huge step - after which nothing happened.'

View attachment 15827
View attachment 15828


'I had to eat piece of my friend to survive': Torment of 1972 Andes plane crash survivor still haunted by his ordeal 40 years later | Daily Mail Online


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Prions sound pretty bad to me... I think I'll abstain from the human.
> 
> Pass the dog, though!


That won't stop people from eating people, they don't know that there is a time bomb inside of all human flesh, and it affects other humans who eat it.
I looked up prions and they are nasty, any cannibalization of others will result in an infection of transmissible spongiform encephalopathies. Which is roughly a human form of mad cow disease.
There would be crazy people everywhere.


----------

